# My greek pics



## sushisurf13 (May 15, 2008)

Here are a couple for you. Some of the adults and one baby.

Zephr






Zeus





Tuga





and Zeke





Enjoy!!
I get more up ASAP.
Eric


----------



## JustAnja (May 15, 2008)

Very nice Eric. Glad you finally got the pic thing sorted out.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 15, 2008)

Great pictures  Your adult males look like Testudo graeca antakyensis, but would need straight down on from the top, carapace shots of them both to be sure.
Your other 2 are T.g.ibera.

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (May 15, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Great pictures  Your adult males look like Testudo graeca antakyensis, but would need straight down on from the top, carapace shots of them both to be sure.
> Your other 2 are T.g.ibera.
> 
> Danny




Hmmmm Is Tuga a male or a female Eric???


----------



## sushisurf13 (May 15, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> egyptiandan said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures  Your adult males look like Testudo graeca antakyensis, but would need straight down on from the top, carapace shots of them both to be sure.
> ...



Good question. I just got Tuga a few days ago. Its 13 years old captive bred. The owner thinks its a male, but I'm not sure. The turtle is deformed from being in a 20 gallon tank for 13 years, with no sunlight. The plastron in HUGE. So big that it dwarfs the supracuadal scute. The tail is very short, but it be getting pinched. I post some better pics of Tuga. By the way, Tuga is the most outgoing greek I've ever seen. 

Eric


----------



## sushisurf13 (May 15, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Great pictures  Your adult males look like Testudo graeca antakyensis, but would need straight down on from the top, carapace shots of them both to be sure.
> Your other 2 are T.g.ibera.
> 
> Danny



I know zeke is ibera. I thought that the male were anatakyensis.
I agree that tuga is also ibera.


----------



## JustAnja (May 15, 2008)

Post a good plastron shot of Tuga for Danny to look at  I have an adult male Turkish Ibera that is very very lonely!


----------



## sushisurf13 (May 15, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Post a good plastron shot of Tuga for Danny to look at  I have an adult male Turkish Ibera that is very very lonely!



I will but its gonna be hard to tell. The shell is shaped weird. The palstron is at a weird angle, its bent not curved. The tail is tiny.


----------



## sushisurf13 (May 15, 2008)

by the way, Tuga was hatched late 1994. S/he is 13 years old.


----------



## JustAnja (May 15, 2008)

My boy was an import 10 years ago, and was about 4" when he came in. He is for sale right now


----------



## sushisurf13 (May 15, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> My boy was an import 10 years ago, and was about 4" when he came in. He is for sale right now



How much are you asking for him?


----------



## JustAnja (May 16, 2008)

sushisurf13 said:


> JustAnja said:
> 
> 
> > My boy was an import 10 years ago, and was about 4" when he came in. He is for sale right now
> ...





I sent you a PM


----------



## TestudoGeek (May 16, 2008)

Zephr & Zeus are fantastic!


----------

